
Notes on Discrete Mathematics [pdf] - symisc_devel
http://vidcat.org/papers/discrete-mathematics-course.html
======
ivan_ah
direct link:
[http://www.math.northwestern.edu/~mlerma/papers/discrete_mat...](http://www.math.northwestern.edu/~mlerma/papers/discrete_mathematics-2005.pdf)

~~~
ivan_ah
Also of note, the author has a nice summary of advanced physics topics:
Hamiltonian mechanics, thermodynamics, relativity, E&M, and quantum field
theory, all in 26 pages:
[http://www.math.northwestern.edu/~mlerma/papers/physics.pdf](http://www.math.northwestern.edu/~mlerma/papers/physics.pdf)
It's not really a lesson, but a nice review for someone who knows these
things.

You can see these notes as a testament to the universal power of math---
someone knowledgeable in advanced math could easily understand this handout...
Learn your math people: it's like superpowers!

~~~
smorrow
You don't just "learn math" though, it's a full-time job to learn it. People
go to university to learn math, and at least half of them probably don't
understand it even then.

~~~
ivan_ah
True that. It's definitely not easy or quick, but I think it is time well
spent.

To use an investment analogy, any investment you do in learning math is
guaranteed to succeed: it will never depreciate in value, and "owning math
stock" will get you invited to some good clubs.

------
mililani
This is a very good course to take as an intro to advanced mathematics. There
is also usually an Intro to Adv Math in most undergrad programs. I've taken
both at the same time, and they have lots of overlap. I've found both to be
TREMENDOUSLY helpful in approaching proof laden courses like analysis and
abstract algebra. It really helped me understand things I had problems with in
linear algebra--which I dropped out of because I didn't take discrete or intro
to adv math.

Highly recommend anyone interested in higher maths to take this class.

~~~
selimthegrim
I don't understand how discrete math would have helped you in linear algebra?

~~~
quinnchr
Discrete math usually serves as an introduction to methods of proofs, which
would most definitely help with linear algebra.

------
jimhefferon
Putting the material up for free is generous but it seems to me that a text
needs exercises to be useful. Actually, when I pick a text to teach out of I
try to study the exercises as much as the body.

------
chatmasta
Another:
[http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/202/notes.pdf](http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/202/notes.pdf)

------
JoshGlazebrook
I don't know what it is about discrete math, but I just absolutely hate it.
I'm in the second discrete math class required by my university for their CS
program and I feel like I'm just barely "getting it". Will give this a read
through to see if it explains better than Rosen.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Rosen's number theory book was pretty good, maybe it's just you? Shit takes a
lot of work.

~~~
JadeNB
> Rosen's number theory book was pretty good, maybe it's just you?

1\. This is an awful thing to say.

2\. The grandparent is probably referring to Rosen's Discrete Mathematics and
Its Applications ([http://highered.mcgraw-
hill.com/sites/0073383090](http://highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/0073383090)),
not his number-theory book.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Students complain about perfectly fine texts all the time.

~~~
JadeNB
> Students complain about perfectly fine texts all the time.

That is true, but JoshGlazebrook didn't say "Rosen's book is terrible", but
rather "Will give this a read through to see if it explains better than
Rosen". It is certainly a fair thing for him to struggle personally with the
explanations in a textbook, no matter how good it is; and turning this
constructive comment into occasion for a personal attack / judgement is, I
think, unnecessary and unconstructive. By contrast, chris_wot's comment
downthread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7247572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7247572)),
asking _what_ is unsatisfactory, seems far more likely to generate productive
discourse.

(For what it's worth, I am using Rosen this semester, and find it roughly
middle of the road; I like it, but can understand that it might not be for
everyone.)

------
buzzkillr2
This is some basic intro discrete math. How is this being upvoted?

~~~
c7b0rg
Yep. 10 pages cover automata and 15 pages cover graph theory.

------
jonomw
This was actually the "book" that my Discrete Math class used. It is nice
because it is straight to the point but also often seems to skip some
important explanations or further discussion on some topics.

I would say it is a good reference guide but definitely needs to be used in
conjunction with other texts.

------
warmfuzzykitten
This website frames public domain PDFs (poorly) so they can show you ads.
Academic shovelware.

------
arthurcolle
Website is impossible to navigate on mobile, would appreciate hosting
elsewhere

~~~
slashdotaccount
Here is the direct URL of the PDF document:
[http://vidcat.org/user_data/8bb87829c039fa85f30769c96b8e1476...](http://vidcat.org/user_data/8bb87829c039fa85f30769c96b8e147638a25706.pdf)

------
hcarvalhoalves
A concise refresher, thank your for sharing.

------
porter
Wow, this is pure gold! Thanks for posting.

------
saurabh_math
Thanks!

